# Mexican Theme



## xxx_lisa_xxx (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi there,

I have a Mexican Themed Costume Party to go to in a few weeks and need help!  I know the obvious costume would be sombrero and poncho, however as common as that is, I dont want to be dressed like every other person there.

I was thinking mexican peasant type dress but I have no idea where I would get one from.  I have had a scout around some costume shops in the area but am struggling to find anything.

Does anyone have any good ideas or suggestions for a different type of outfit for this??  Also makeup/hair suggestions for this look?

Thanks!


----------



## cindiaz (Jun 22, 2009)

maybe in ebay or you could rent a mariachi costume? or like an indian aztec or mayan princess,there's the china poblena costume or the veracruzana,you could look at them in the internet,HTH.


----------



## godsgirl619 (Jun 29, 2009)

I would paint my face like a calavera!


----------

